# HTML Code nicht interpretieren



## PhoenixDH (20. November 2004)

Wie kann ich es machen, das der HTML Code ion einer HTML Datei nicht geparst wird ? Denn ich will den COde für einen Link zum Linktausch ausgeben !

Dachte mit <code>, dem war aber nicht so !


----------



## aTa (20. November 2004)

http://www.webhilfen.de/html/sonderzeichen.html schau mal da das dürfte dir weiterhelfen


----------



## Gumbo (20. November 2004)

Dazu muss der Text durch HTML-ASCII Zeichen bzw. HTML-Entitäten entsprechende umformatiert werden. Hierbei reicht es allerdings die „Größer-als“- bzw. „Kleiner-als“-Zeichen zu ersetzen.


----------



## PhoenixDH (20. November 2004)

D.h. den kompletten Text mit dem wirren Code zu ersetzen ?


----------



## Consti (20. November 2004)

Nimm nen WYSIWYG-Editor, öffne die Seite im normalen Modus (nicht Code-Modus), kopieren via Zwischenablage den Code hinein - den Rest macht der Editor selber. Nun speichern, und ggb. noch per Hand ändern - fertig!


----------

